# Idk where to start on a bow



## fishinpro (Jul 25, 2012)

So I am turning 14 and my dad wants me to start hunting with a bow. I've been looking and I'm looking into getting a Diamond infinite edge. I also don't know what type of broad heads and arrows. But I have found out my draw length is 24inchesa nd my draw weight is in the 35-40 pound range! Any help will be great!


----------



## AceArcher (Feb 8, 2012)

GO TO A PRO SHOP..... 

And have them set you up with a good quality bow to match you size, draw weight needs etc. 

if you can't afford new, look at used at a pro shop. 


DO NOT go to a big box store and expect that they will get you set up properly... even if they claim to have a pro shop and staff to do so. It will not end well.

Seriously.


----------



## AceArcher (Feb 8, 2012)

And Yes... I picked the handle i have because i know what the heck i am talking about.

Here is a cut and paste of a post i made on anther forum about someone getting their first bow as well. all the info will apply to you.

I have shot compounds and recurve bows for better than 20 years, Have harvested at least 2 metric s**t tons of venison with them in Maryland and Delaware. 

From my first button buck to 2 pope & young class animals been there done that.

In addition i shot on the IBO local circuit for quite some time. Started out with a pure round wheel Martin Prowler, and have progressed through numerous different styles and types of bows. 

Here's some advice for you.

#1 If you buy a bow from some Big box store "cabela's, bass pro, academy, etc" and expect the teenager behind the archery counter to properly set up your bow then you are delusional.

#2 Buy from an archery pro shop, yes you will pay a premium for the bow. But the simple fact that the bow will be set up and tuned specifically for you will make all the difference in the world. 

#3 spend a lot of time working with the pro shop to get the bow set up properly for you. ITS MORE IMPORTANT THAT YOU DO THIS... than it is to wrangle for a good deal. I would go so far as to let the pro shop know that you really want the bow to be set up good for you and that your willing to TIP to make that happen....... 

#4 Insist on paper tuning (with broadhead) the bow before you leave / pay for it. You should have a near to bullet hole (with vane rips) Anything else means you have problem with arrow flight which will effect EVERYTHING ELSE

#5 DONT GET to heavy of a bow for you!!!! You might think you need Heracles bow..... but the deer and pigs dont.... the heavier the bow weight the faster the arrow.... (TRUE)... but the noisier the bow... no bow shoots fast enough to eliminate an animal jumping / dropping at the sound... so you want your bow to be quiet as well. Most adult men are very comfortable with an adjustable bow which can range from 45-60lbs your going to want to set the bow at near to its max (58-60) because that is the range in which they will operate the best.

Dont overdo the weight because the bow needs to become an extension of you.. you need to shoot it religiously... take a shot or two in the morning as you drink your coffee... in the evening when you get home from work... limit the mega shooting sessions.... your trying to develop muscle memory not muscle mass.

day in, day out... when you get to the point that you dont like shooting more than one arrow at a target dot because your ruining too many arrows... ..... then your getting there.

dont get talked into some super fancy schmanzy ****.... stick with tried and true products. Carbon fiber arrows. Whisker bisquit arrow holder, a LARGE APETURE hunting style peep sight. solid broadheads (like g5 montecs or something) with matching weight field points. a solid truglo sight with good small fiber optic pins. appropriate stabilizer so that the bow rest's neutral in your hand after shooting. wrist strap..... release, and quiver. make sure the quiver you get locks the arrows in ROCK solid with 0 rattling at all.... you can't afford to make any noise.

As far as brands... hit the pro shops and test drive em all. fall in love with the bow.. that feels very comfortable when you have it drawn back and are in the pocket. by the time you leave the shop you should feel like if any animal is within 30 yards of you it's toast. you should have shot a lot... your muscles should be hurting..... 

if you were silly enough to bring the wife and kids along, she should be threatening you with divorce by now.... are you getting that this should not be a quick process?

seriously take your time and let an expert help you set it up. it's gonna cost you a good bit more up front.. but it will make all the difference in the long run.
After getting the bow join a 3d archery league for a season. it's loads of fun and will get you up to hunting form quickly.


and if you ever need any help with one and are in my neck of the woods i will be happy to help you out. 

Have fun.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

fishinpro said:


> So I am turning 14 and my dad wants me to start hunting with a bow.


But do you want to bow hunt?? It's not as easy as pulling a trigger. It takes practice and requires ethical restraint to make responsible shots. Is dad also a novice? If so, or even not, you should make the trip to Santa Fe Archery and they can outfit you start to finish. If I were you, I'd prolly go for used, vs. spending $1000+ for now. You're likely to have a growth spurt here pretty soon and your draw length is going to change. When my Son was 14 he was 5'10" or so, now, 4 years later, he's 6'4" and has a longer draw length and is now stronger, so a man's bow now fits him. Find what fits you and shoot some loaners, then try to find it on ebay etc. Good luck and happy hunting. I'm counting the days until Sept. 28th!!!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

You will get some great info on this thread; however 98% of the people on here have no idea what IDK means. LOL


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

There are a number of good bows out there for hunters of your age. The one you mentioned has a good reputation. 

I hope that you want to bow hunt, and not just because your dad is pushing you to do it. If you do, you will find it very rewarding and something you can do together.

At your draw weight, penatration is going to something to think about. I would stay away from heads that require a bunch of energy to open or to get deep in the animal.

My daughters and I shoot two blade heads like Zwickey and Magnus. You can practice with them...put a file to them to get them sharp and go hunting. 

Anyway, good luck, get a bow and get to shooting.


----------



## fishinpro (Jul 25, 2012)

Chunky said:


> There are a number of good bows out there for hunters of your age. The one you mentioned has a good reputation.
> 
> I hope that you want to bow hunt, and not just because your dad is pushing you to do it. If you do, you will find it very rewarding and something you can do together.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I put it that way about my dad wanting me to bow hunt! I meant my dad is gonna allow me to get a bow to hunt with. And thanks for all of y'all's inputs. But we really want to get into bow hunting


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Buy a Black Widow recurve.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

also might want to check out texasbowhunter.com . lots of good info and people on there to help you out.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Txfirenfish said:


> also might want to check out texasbowhunter.com . lots of good info and people on there to help you out.


Thought that's what we were doing... yes, check elsewhere too. Post your same original post and compare results. Sounds like dad is not a bow hunter either. Again, I would suggest as others did that you both go to an experienced bow shop and become educated about the equipment and technique. You have about a month and a half until bow season. Are you planning on hunting with it this season? We can't just tell you what bow to go and buy. There are too many variables and too many brands out there. I'm glad you want to bow hunt and look forward to seeing pics of your first buck. Do some homework and you will be successful. Happy hunting.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

First I would say listen to your dad. Then go with him to an archer shop and shoot a few different makes and models to see what works best for you. Don't try to increase you draw weight too soon. After you get one get to shooting it a lot. As far as broadheads go I would say to stick with a fixed blade for now. I killed my first deer with a 45# recurve at 15 yards. You will enjoy getting close to the critters. Also check out this sight. A lot of info and good people there.

http://www.texasbowhunter.com/


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i dropped 5 deer w my bear kodiak magnum recurve and bear sharpen your own cedar arrows, don't sweat the small stuff, they all kill game if you shoot straight.

you should be able to pick out a nice compound , but try several first. you don't need top shelf bows while you are still growing, they will come later .

practice every day @ 20 yards, on the ground and elevated to tree stand height, all you will need for now.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> i dropped 5 deer w my bear kodiak magnum recurve and bear sharpen your own cedar arrows, don't sweat the small stuff, they all kill game if you shoot straight.
> 
> you should be able to pick out a nice compound , but try several first. you don't need top shelf bows while you are still growing, they will come later .
> 
> practice every day @ 20 yards, on the ground and elevated to tree stand height, all you will need for now.


Good advise from the last two posts. Funny you mention cedar arrows. I still have a 5 gallon bucket of them collecting dust.

I appreciate the old stuff like the Bear bows you mention. I have two mid-70's Bear Polar II bows and that is what I hunt with today. Almost bought a Matthews a while back, but for that price, I could buy a new rifle or handgun. Plus, why buy a new one when I can still hit a Skoal can at 15 to 20 yards consistently. Heck, I've Robin Hooded two arrows just this week.
I bought my second (mint condition) Bear bow on ebay. Find what you want, then check the web. You might save some money and pay no tax and possibly free shipping.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I didn't read all the post but did see where a pro shop was recommended. I wanted to add, start out with someone who has knowledge to teach the fundamentals of archery. 9 steps to the ten ring should be read or watched before you start. I like for kids to start out practicing with a recurve because it teaches them better fundamentals. Compound bows today are very forgiving and can be very easy to get into the 10 ring without proper knowledge of the fundamentals. That being said, it is still important to learn.

4-H shooting sports is a great way to have fun and shoot a lot. Check into it when you get a chance. G-Luck and post your progress.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know what side of Houston you guys are on, but you are welcome to come out to my place at talk bowhunting any time.


----------



## ajwoodsman (Jan 7, 2012)

X2 santa fe Archery will hook you up


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

It's been said already but needs to be repeated.

Don't go to a box store! Go to any or all of the local proshops. They're very knowledgable and willing to help. They'll let you shoot mutliple bows, making adjustments and coaching as you find what works for you.

Santa Fe Archery, West Houston Archery and The Bowzone covers most of the Houston area and are staffed with great people.

Most of the "youth" compound bows are very adjustable, allowing you to grow with the bow for some time.

Start shooting and determine your effective range and learn to stay within it.

Get a good cut on contact head such as a Magnus stinger, Steel Force or NAP Hell Razor. Stay away from any Mech Head for now.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

Just go to a pro shop that does strictly bows, and tell them what your budget is and shoot a Mathews, bowtech, hoyt, and pse. They all make good bows but everyone has different preferences just like everyone has a different opinion. Whichever brand you choose you will find a good one. My personal opinion is Bowtech. I shoot a Insanity CPX with 80# limbs


----------

